# Small Irish Knives



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2015)

@ripjack13 you will love this . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been wondering where I can get a Masamune made. Lol. Something tells me it would weigh around 50 pounds minimum.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 18, 2015)

Laughed like hell!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2015)

Look at the hairy man in the leather skirt...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 18, 2015)

I wonder why he has to run up to those burning boxes to slash them ... Are they trying to get away ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Oct 19, 2015)

Didnt understand a thing guy is saying! :)
Knives are really cool and I like them...


----------



## norman vandyke (Oct 19, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Look at the hairy man in the leather skirt...


I think it's a metal worker's apron. Lol Does look an awful lot like a wee kilt though.


----------



## frankp (Oct 22, 2015)

Bah, aprons are just the ass-less chaps of the kilt world.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Oct 22, 2015)

He had a cable show on last year. Cheers to the guy for finding what he loves and going for it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2015)

How did I not see this before....

That's awesome!! I need one now....


----------

